# pygmy hedgehog being sick



## gaz0123 (Aug 19, 2008)

i got 2 aph's this afternoon and ive just seen one of them being sick but eating it aswell, is this normal in them or could it be from stress or something?


----------



## CPT BJ (Oct 30, 2010)

It could be 'Anting' behaviour where they cover their spines in what does look a bit like vomit, they often do this when they have been moved into a new environment.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

CPT BJ said:


> It could be 'Anting' behaviour where they cover their spines in what does look a bit like vomit, they often do this when they have been moved into a new environment.


 
I presume you mean self annointing:lol2:

Op what is your hog actually doing and how often?


----------



## CPT BJ (Oct 30, 2010)

Shell195 said:


> I presume you mean self annointing:lol2:
> 
> Op what is your hog actually doing and how often?


 I do indeed lol, i usually refer to it as that but i often see it quoted as 'anting' in hedgehog books lol


----------



## 5plusmany (Sep 29, 2011)

My female does it every time I get her out for a run around, it's amazing how flexible they are!


----------



## sam gamgee (Apr 8, 2009)

Simple.....if it is anointing, do not worry! If not and it is food he is bringing up, then call the vets! there ya go.........
Hope it is anointing.

Dave


----------



## Nodders (May 11, 2009)

Mine used to self annoint with any new foods , the first time she had a mealworm turned pretty grim :lol2:


----------

